# RIP Det. Lavern Brann



## punisher73 (May 10, 2005)

On 05/09/05 at 1610, Det. Lavern Brann was shot and killed while going to do an interview on a possible lead for a murder.  He was on the Battle Creek Police Dept. for over 20 yrs.  He left behind a wife and 2 daughters.

Det. Brann was the first officer to be killed (except for an officer in a traffic accident) in the department's 100 yrs of service to the community.  He was the kind of guy that after meeting him a couple of times you counted him as a friend.  He was also selected as Officer of the Year in 2002 for BCPD and was involved in various community organizations.

Please remember his family and his partner who was there when it happened in your prayers.


----------



## Lisa (May 10, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Sarah (May 10, 2005)

.  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 10, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (May 10, 2005)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 11, 2005)

.   :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (May 11, 2005)

.


----------



## JenniM (May 11, 2005)

My heartfelt sympathy and condolences to his family:asian:


----------



## Tgace (May 11, 2005)

.


----------



## bdparsons (May 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 11, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (May 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 11, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## TonyM. (May 15, 2005)

.


----------



## Shodan (May 15, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (May 15, 2005)

RIP Det. Lavern Brann


----------



## digitalronin (May 15, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (May 16, 2005)

.


----------

